# Comedian help?



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm trying to remember the name of a comedian. A man, he's got long blonde curly ish hair. and he was on some thing making jokes about lucozade if that helps. :laugh:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Sean Walsh?










He is the only blonde curly haired comedian I can think of....


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Sean Walsh?
> 
> He is the only blonde curly haired comedian I can think of....


He's the one.  I seen him walking around Edinburgh today.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

rob158 said:


> He's the one.  I seen him walking around Edinburgh today.


Awesome!!

He is one funny man. Jon and I saw him at Theatre Severn a couple of years ago when he was warm up act for Stephen K Amos


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> He is one funny man. Jon and I saw him at Theatre Severn a couple of years ago when he was warm up act for Stephen K Amos


Cool.  I need to go facebook I seen him now, lol. :lol:


----------

